# PT0S - St. Peter and St. Paul Rocks

## rv3mi

,  -    :Smile:    -  2012 ,   PT0S.      . : http://pt0s.com

----------


## rv3mi

,           http://pt0s.com/NEWSUPDATES.html

----------


## rv3mi

> New One ?


........

----------


## rv3mi

6    1825.5  - ,   ,   "5nn"   .

         -     160  80  ,  ,  40    :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

10 ,   02:30 UTC
   ,     :Smile:    - .
 - -  ,    .

----------


## rv3mi

> 9  10 ,      ...
>     SR   :(


    SR   .      ( 04:15  04:35 UTC).  ,  .
      59+ ?    Inv Vee,  ,     ......

----------


## R3VA

> -     160  80  ,  ,  40


       , *       160 ,    40  80* .
   (160)   TX-  ... QRM  ,     ,          RX.
 17 SSB EU's     ...    ( ),     SSB  .. CW  DIGI  CFM.

----------


## rv3mi

.. :(
 12      .    ,     :(
    -     ?

----------


## rv3mi

SA/NA :(

  160  80,       ""
 ,    :Smile:

----------


## HAZ

-  20 ,    ...    - . ,      -   7  SP.     ,    ,  ...

----------


## rv3mi

> -  20 ,    ...    - . ,      -   7  SP.     ,    ,  ...


 20 .        15 UTC,   (  16 UTC)    .    30-40,       ,               QSO -  .  5           -    :Smile: 

    G2 :(

----------


## rv3mi

> . .


   ,        :Smile: 
         ,   -, -....




> .      !


 ....     -  .       ,  ,    ,           ,     -   .......    .      59+20
 :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

> ,   40    ,    .


   ?       4 UTC,    ...

----------


## rv3mi

> 01 55 UTC.


..       :Smile: 
,      40 .
    :(

----------


## rv3mi

> ...


    .....   ,    ,      
 ,    - "  "  :Smile: 

P.S.     4 .....  :Smile:     .  4A4A  .

----------


## rv3mi

> 


   20       - ,    ,  ""  :Smile: 
    3 .....

----------


## R3VA

> 160.


  ,...  ??? 
...   ,     !

----------


## ua9fgj

160  
  -

----------


## R3VA

,      .     -   !!!

----------


## rw3cw

R3VA!
   599+!     ! 
QRX  -   .    .

       !

73! Alex RW3CW

----------


## rv3mi

...........  ......... :(

  21

----------


## rx9fw

.   . 
   .  ,   . 

   RC9F

----------


## rv3mi

> !


-?
      ,    .
     (    )   ..
    40   ?    40-      .
  , TOP Band Pedition  ,     - .        .
 :Smile:    -   (   5K0T    -    ).
 :Smile:

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> ,     guest book,    ""   
>   -       40/30 .
> P.S.   40  CW, ,  .  ,   ?


    40 - ,  .      :Sad:

----------


## R3VA

> "  "


 " "  21025,9   ... QSO    11:12z ,  mudak 
   11:20   call   PT0S ....

----------


## R3VA

> ,


,    ,  " "    ,         ,        QTH .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> ,    ,  " "    ,         ,        QTH .


 !!!!!   !!!!!   15  - -    .....  -R3VA    ,  4,     ,    . ,       , .    .




> ............  .....
>  15.    . !


-,       ::::

----------


## rv3mi

5    - 3  15 CW + 1  12 CW + 1  12 SSB

NO QSO!  :Smile: 

    , !

----------


## RX1AL

. ,  : RA1AG 160 W...   .   160...

----------


## rv3mi

> ....      P=40  ...    ""!


  ,       :Smile: 

       ..

----------


## rv3mi

> ...      1kW  ""   (160, 80  40)
>  ""  160     SR !    04  05 
>    (     ).
>  80-   09    (  " "!)


  160     (   )   20  . 
 InvVee   ,  -98   160.
 80     -        ,   40    ,      40???
-     40  03      .
      40     .      .

    ,      :Smile:   :Smile: 

,  ,          CQ WW CW?     ?

----------


## rv3mi

> CQWW   425-  .


!




> PT0S  will be QRV longer than originally planned, as they will participate in the CQ WW DX CW Contest in the Multi-Single category


 ,      :Smile:

----------


## Yan

> ,    ,  " "    ,         ,        QTH .


Ҹ, ,        -,    .   100%        hi -    ...
    - 40  30 .

----------


## RA9LT

> ,


,     !!!    DX-          .  44   .
      7 ,     10 ,      14 ,        : 4   21275 ( 5-100 ),     20   24955     ...
          ""...  :Crying or Very sad: 
        3-  336- " -"     ""    -  (, ).  :Cool: 
  ""    " ". ,   -  " " :Super: 

         PT0S.      ,   -        .         . :Evil or Very Mad: 

,    ""  " " :Wink:         ...

----------


## rv3mi

---!!!

QSO    ,    :Smile: 

 ,  new one #323

----------


## rv3mi

> !


!

P.S.           :Smile:         DXpedition   :Wink: 
       12, 15, 20   .

----------


## rv3mi

> Hi-hi ...     PT0S !


     New One    -     :Smile: 
  - ,   -   .

----------


## rv3mi

> ... ,  New one  !


!  :Smile: 



> ...  ZL9HR ,  ""    ,    " "!


   ZL9CI   1999 . CFM   LoTW  .    new one
  ,    ,   ..

P.S.    New One,       7   (1S, 7O, C2, CY9, HK0, PY0S, VP6)
   VP8SGK ,     .

----------


## RA9LT

,      28  24     .     ()...   QSO  R3VA - CFM

----------


## Yan

> (   !) ,  EU Rus  UKR      12 CW.  17 , -   .


       10cw  12cw   20-    .

----------


## Yan

> ,   ( 12) ,    ...RA3DA ( up3) , UA3DPM (up10) ...
>      !


     ,          .  19   -      .    15-,  ,

----------


## rv3mi

10 m. SSB  15 m. CW...............
 10    -   QRX  .    ,    ,      .    5       -   .
 15    15 ,               .   ""   .

   ,       :Smile:

----------


## ES1BA

> ... .....


http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=pt0s

----------


## rv3mi

> 10-    .


      10,    15 .           :Smile: 
  ,        :Smile:

----------


## R3VA

> ,  PY0FPR  ,  4


PY0FPR-  Fernando de Noronha ...    "    !"
 PY0F   Contest      (   CQ WW CW  ).
       .

----------


## rv3mi

QSO   (10, 15  40 )!  :Smile: 

       ,     (CQ WW CW).   ,    .

----------


## ES1BA

> *Sorry no QSOs found for RU9WW!*


    14195   KL1A/W2, a    PT0S (      )    (PT0S)   .
  ...  :Razz:

----------


## rv3mi

-    QSL ?

----------


## rv3mi

direct PT0S
,   :Smile:

----------

